# Cowan Lake Saugeye



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey I've heard that the state stocked Cowan lake with saugeye and I know there's a 10 HP limit so that would be nice for fishing from the canoe since there'd be no speedboats. Anyone know of any spots to fish for saugeye in cowan or what baits to use? Has anyone even fished for saugeye there with any success? Thanks for your help.


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

Just takin it too the top, didnt really expect anyone to know anything about it, hardly ever heard about it myself


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

thought I would bring this post back up. Im kind of interested in it myself?


----------



## fishfinder (Dec 20, 2004)

Could try below the dam, but I don't know if that would produce anything . They might not have gotten down there yet though.


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

fished it several times for saugeye since i first posted this in August. I have had some luck below the dam for saugeye and i have fished the lake three times for them and only caught 1, lost one, and witnessed a shore angler catch a nice one about 20 in. They are definitly in there, still workin on exactly where. Anyone have any spots where they have caught some?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I do know where they are not....and that is below the dam, (Although I only got over there 2 times) so Im sure after some heavy rains, there are a few in there. But I havent seen nor heard of any in Cowan Creek, T Fork or in the lower LM. Im sure they are there but even with CC being stocked, there doesnt seem to be any in the LMR. Im sure they are there just havent heard of hardly any ever being taken, it will take years before there is a limited population of them.(outside of the lake) 
In the good ole days , in the 10 years or so after the lake was built ( CC) we used to get a lot of walleyes in the LMR and in the creek below the dam but I havent seen any there in 5-7years.

Anyone else ever get any in the LMR or in the tailwater below the lake at either CC or Cowan?

Salmonid


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

In the summer my buddy trolls a graval pit wit some sucess, i think but not sure, it is across from the beach boat ramp all around that point. i may be wrong, but he ask the bait shop owner and he told him about that spot so you can double check with the bait store. they can probaly diret you to other spots too. The odnr has been stocking them in there for years and havn't told us b/c they want to make sure they sustain a good population first, according to my buddy.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I pick up an occasional sauger/saugeye while smallie fishing the lmr. All of the one's I have cought are small, between 6" and 10". All have come either on a chartruese and white clouser or a shad pattern I have been working on. I have picked up a small one on the Todd Fork as well. I have heard story's of some good size walleye on the todds but that was from a guy whose uncle owns some acerage along the river and he grew up fishing the creek. It may have been back in the day. Any way there are in there but I have not targeted them so would only guess that jigs and minnow might work or suspending rapala's or the like. Being a fly fisherman that would only be guess though. Also the ones I have cought have come from shallow gravelly areas near deeper runs. good luck. S


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

there are a lot of saugeye below the dam at cowan, not sure about CC, it's all a timing thing. 90% of my fish have come within a half hour of sunset. I've had 0 fish days and 10 fish days, most fish are between 14 and 18 in. on shad raps, minnows, curly tails and rogues. My friend catches sauger/saugeye/walleye in the LMR almost every time he goes out, usually only one or two, but they have some good size to them. I don't know how he does it, its been years since i have caught any, but i havent fished it much at all.
Here's some Cowan saugeye from my first trip there


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

How far below the dam do you catch them kingfisher? I am very interested in trying there soon, possibly this weekend. Thanks alot for the info.


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

The only spot i've fished for them is in the large pool maybe 200 yard from the spillway. They let water out into a creek which comes in on one side of this hole and the spill over comes into the mouth of it. If you walk down from the spillway you can't miss it. It's the only hole for a long way when the water is low. Last time i was there 2 or 3 weeks ago it was too high to fish but the lake is probably at winter pool now so it should be fine.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I wasn't going to post on this subject, but after seeing the pictures I guess it wont hurt. I've fished below the spillway for many years. I've caught my share of fish from there. Everything from rock bass to musky. The reason I am now telling this is becasue you just can't protect such a small area. I don't fish it much now because it gets hit so hard. I was there Sunday after noon and caught one decent eye. It doesn't take long to fish this area out. It's like fishing in a bath tub and there's no such thing as catch and release. I turned my fish loose, but I was thinking that he will make a fine meal for someone soon.


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

I agree with you 100%, it is like a bathtub and it gets way too much pressure. I am not going to fish it much anymore for that reason. I wasnt going to tell anyone either but it i realized it doesnt matter since its pretty much a put and take farm pond and every guy who goes down there keeps 'em anyway.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

I have been there before and i think I know what hole you are talking about, but wouldnt the fish disperse into the creek also. I mean im sure that alot of them stay in the hole but i can also assume a fair amount go downsteam. 

Also does anyone have any luck fishing for them from the shore of the lake? Thanks


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

Im sure some do go downstream but they actually can't get out unless the water is really flowing hard. I have fished the lake shore before at the beach with no luck but I did see a man catch a nice saugeye about 4 or 5 lbs. from shore with a crankbait just a little ways towards the dam from the south shore marina. Never really heard of any specific shore spots though


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

went today and saw a nice one caught. I think I am going back out there wednesday and try again. This time Im bringing some wheaties or something.


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

Try minnows under a slip bobber about 3 or 4 ft. down right of the ledge on the long, deep side, had nights were we'd get 20 or 30 fish hooked doing that, the trouble is landin them. Let me know how you do. also, is the water still up?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

the water is really low right now. Im not sure what ledge you are refering to? I think me and carphunters gonna try it tommorow for eyes and carp or whatever else may bight.


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

well the whole pool is a series of ledges but the one side opposite from the creek that comes in drops off really fast, thats where i caught most of them


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Fishing should be slowing down. That place can only give up so many limits.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2005)

Well it wasnt completely fished out, I got a 17incher and a fat 22 incher out of there yesterday.


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

thats a nice fish! i saw one dead down there about that size but the biggest ones i caught were about 19. nice job. what did you catch them on?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2005)

they were caught on twisters


----------

